# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  چگونه اسکریپت ها شل را در gtk اجرا کنیم؟ (how run scripts shell in gtk)

## mahzrb@gmail.com

همه کاربران سلام 

اگر دوستان در مورد gtk اطلاعات دارند لطفا بگویید که چگونه می توان اسکریپت های شل (مثلا sudo dpkg -i ****.deb )را با کد های gtk اجرا کرد

می خوام توی زبان c باشه
در ضمن می خوام با کلیک کردن بروی یک button رمز کاربر root رو سوال کنه سپس این رمز به ترمینال بده تا بتونه دستورات زیر اجرا بشه
cd /media/cdrom0/packages

sudo dpkg -i /media/cdrom0/packages/ssl-cert_1.0.14-0ubuntu2.1_all.deb
sudo dpkg -i /media/cdrom0/packages/openssl-blacklist_0.3.3+0.4-0ubuntu0.8.04.3_all.deb

----------


## mahzrb@gmail.com

همه کاربران  سلام 
به از جستجوهای فراوان در اینترنت توانستم چند خط کد زیر را پیدا کنم .

کد:
        FILE *fp;
        gint exit_status;

        gchar *command = "???";

        /* execute command */
        fp = popen(command, "r");
    if (fp == NULL)
    {
                g_print("Error running %s", command);
    }
        exit_status = pclose (fp);
        g_print("Script exited with status %d", exit_status); 

از این کد بیشتر برای سیگنال استفاده می شد.  در این کد بجای علامت سوال آدرس کامل فایل قرار میگیرد بطور مثال این آدرس
home/m/Desktop/xx.deb


حالا سوال دوم 
با استفاده از رابط گرافیکی زیر چگونه میتوان رمز کاربر root گرفت وبه ترمینال داد(چگونه میتوان بارابط گرافیکی زیر وارد کاربر روت شد
http://upload.iranblog.com/6/1247180850.gif

----------

